# Long Travel 29er for Tall Guy



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking for a new long travel full squish 29" to replace my old 26" yeti.

6'6" 225lbs, 37" Inseam, 6'8"-6'9" wingspan.

Currently on a Guerilla Gravity Pedalhead hardtail and love it.

Current top of list:

1. Guerilla Gravity Smash - Key Reasons, Long Reach/Top tube, Steep Seat angle. should fit like my pedalhead.
2. Transition Sentinel - same reasons.
3. Nukeproof Mega 290 - same reasons.

About to be removed from list.
1. Evil Wreckoning - Slack Seat tube, short reach -- ** Removed, Demo a Calling XL. Way to small of a bike for me. Reach and everything was super crammed **
2. Specialized Enduro 29 - Slack Seat? ( their diagram is BS ). Short Top Tube, short reach.

Already removed.
1. Trek Slash - Very slack seat tube.
2. SC Hightower LT - Very slack seat tube.

Is there any I have missed? That meet my criteria of Long top tube, long reach, and steep seat angle? ( So that i'm not hanging off the back wheel like my yeti which sucks )

Made a little spreadsheet comparing them.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tij8xq_v7PAwtRqICyNFdBgRrJUoT1tOaY2rz67YVvA/edit#gid=0

EDIT: Demoing a XL Calling ( only XL evil bike anywhere near me ) and XL Spec Enduro next week both will probably feel small to me. May get to try a XL Wreckoning too.

*UPDATE: I went with a Guerrilla Gravity Smash XL and love it.*


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Have a look at the 'stack and reach charts' thread. I've just bumped it - the damn thing should be a sticky for being so useful!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TooTallUK said:


> Have a look at the 'stack and reach charts' thread. I've just bumped it - the damn thing should be a sticky for being so useful!


Cool chart thanks. And yep I see the Trail Pistol ( A Guerilla Gravity bike ) out there by its lonesome. Don't see the smash on there but its pretty much the same specs.


----------



## gobears (Oct 21, 2009)

6'4" 225lbs, 36" Inseam, 6'6" wing span.

Currently on a 2014 Scott genius 29er.
Looking at the same bikes, as well as the Pole Evolink. 

I have to say, very few companies make XXL bikes, and the SC Hightower LT is intriguing, though the slack seat angle is really annoying. 

How about the Pole geometry with Santa Cruz carbon in an XXL size?


----------



## DrPaulus (Aug 16, 2013)

Pole bikes or nicolai bikes are probably some of the few bikes that would truly fit you.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

DrPaulus said:


> Pole bikes or nicolai bikes are probably some of the few bikes that would truly fit you.


Looked at those no idea where to get them though.

I'm 90% certain I'll be adding another Guerrilla Gravity to the stable. They fit me and are great to deal with.


----------



## DrPaulus (Aug 16, 2013)

You can buy them from their web shop.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Picked up a Evil Calling XL tonight to demo tomorrow to get a feeling on how evil bikes are sized. ( they don't have any XL Wrecks )

This is a joke for an XL... Evil is off my list. Going to ride it anyway still probably fun bike.
My knees hit the bars when standing up and pedaling I could play with spacers, and bars and stem but its a tiny bike. My old Yeti SB66 is bigger than this.


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

That is crazy. No freaking why they should think that is an xl


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm heavy, but on the opposite end of the spectrum. The GG small is too long, I'm pretty sure that they have larger guys in mind with their builds. They peddle well and linkage doesn't need supper high pressure in the shock. So you probably can get away without a custom tune.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

KTMDirtFace said:


> That meet my criteria of Long top tube, long reach, and steep seat angle? ( So that i'm not hanging off the back wheel like my yeti which sucks )


I'm in the same boat (6'5"); having my seat set all the way back on the rails with 425mm chainstays isn't good. I need something with longer reach but I'm not sure about having a significantly steeper seat angle since just being able to run my seat toward the center or front of the rails would move me another 2-3* steeper.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I rode that "Circus Bike" ( My dad said that lol ). Calling XL today. While the suspension and bike felt pretty dang good it was just a crazy small bike for me. Super twitchy, bars in my lap..extremely short reach when standing. Pedaled pretty well though.

It felt like my old Large Giant Reign X from 2008 which was way too small for me.

I'm demoing one more bike tomorrow..but at this point Im 99% certain I will be ordering a Guerrilla Gravity Smash frame soon. And selling the yeti sb66. 

The EVIL Wreckoning was the bike I really wanted the most..but I just don't think their bikes will work for me...bummer.


----------



## DrPaulus (Aug 16, 2013)

Forgot to mention the bird aeris.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Demo'd a Specialized 29 Enduro today. Fit WAY better than that evil calling, at least when pedaling I didn't feel crammed. I like it about 10x better than the evil calling. 

When standing the reach was still a bit crammed. But my main problem was how far behind the BB I felt I was pedaling forwards instead of downwards is really rough for me.

Got home from demo and hopped on my Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead which exhibits none of these issues.

Proceeded to order a Guerrilla Gravity Smash frame and bits.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

+1 for the Smash XL! Absolutely love mine! 6'7" 250ish 34" inseam 6'+ wingspan...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Lenz and Zinn make XXL and XXXL bikes with 5 or 6" of travel. Slack HTA's and steep STA's too. Based on the Front Range of Colorado.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered a Guerrilla Gravity Smash XL couple weeks ago. Waiting to get it now. 

Went all out with Eagle, Lyrik 130/160, race face carbon wheels. I didn't go with a coil rear yet but I might later. 

Exited, becasue my GG Pedalhead is just great. ( A even taller stack would be nice.. but reach and seat angle is good for me )

Also re-mesaured myself.
Wingspan( Measured from finger tip to finger tip )
80.5 Inches = 6'8.5" 

Height ( no shoes )
79.25 Inches = 6'7.25"

Inseam, put a book in my crotch stood on tape measured to top of book )
36.5 Inches..about.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

I really want the Smash XL as well! I am 6'6" 255 lbs, 6'7" wing span and 37" inseam. At least those are the measurements I got when I took them myself. Would like to have a good bike shop take the measurements for consistency.

Two questions...any concerns ordering the Smash without sitting on it and/or riding it first? You have the benefit of having a Pedalhead, which should give you some confidence. Did you order it without riding it? Also, what made you choose the Smash over the Trail Pistol? I am leaning Smash too, but from the specs, the Trail Pistol doesn't appear to give up much to the Smash?

Thanks!

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> I really want the Smash XL as well! I am 6'6" 255 lbs, 6'7" wing span and 37" inseam. At least those are the measurements I got when I took them myself. Would like to have a good bike shop take the measurements for consistency.
> 
> Two questions...any concerns ordering the Smash without sitting on it and/or riding it first? You have the benefit of having a Pedalhead, which should give you some confidence. Did you order it without riding it? Also, what made you choose the Smash over the Trail Pistol? I am leaning Smash too, but from the specs, the Trail Pistol doesn't appear to give up much to the Smash?
> 
> ...


Yes I ordered the smash without riding it. As well as the pedalhead...but I have a couple months on the pedalhead now....

No I don't have any concerns, size wise the smash is a bit bigger than the pedalhead in reach.

I chose the smash for over trail pistol because...I have the Peadlhead for the tame bend trails, I wanted the extra Travel for when I hit bike parks.

If I did not have the pedalhead I would have just got the trail pistol...as a quiver killer I think.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Excellent answers, KTM! Thank you!

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> Excellent answers, KTM! Thank you!
> 
> JA


My Smash should be here soon week or two I think?. I will post up and let you know how it goes.

I got a 200mm 9pt8 dropper here to put on it.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I ordered my Smash without ever even seeing any GG in person before...


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Looking forward to your first impressions, KTM.

fishrising.....do you have a review thread on your Smash? If not, would you mind sharing impressions?

Thanks. I am virtually 100% committed to a GG bike, but I am torn between Smash, Trail Pistol....and have not ruled out just going hardtail Pedalhead. Difficult to make a decision sight unseen. Would love to hear your specific experiences doing the same.

Thanks,

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> Looking forward to your first impressions, KTM.
> 
> fishrising.....do you have a review thread on your Smash? If not, would you mind sharing impressions?
> 
> ...


He has some photos, and pics and whatnot in the smash thread. Not sure if there is a review though.

What bike are you riding now? I have tried a few lately, and my GG Pedalhead XL dwarfs them. Which is good.

GG will also pretty much do whatever you want if you ask.. want a longer top tube? ask them.. more stack? ask them.. Costs more..but they will.

I think I could use a bit more stack, but whatever, these things fit my tall lankey ass better than anything else I tried.

There was a post in the GG section of a guy 6'8" or something that had one made even bigger than XL for him. But i'm happy with my XL , after being crammed on tiny bikes my whole adult life.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

I am coming from an ancient 22" GT hardtail. Anything I buy will be leaps and bounds into the stratosphere from a size, fit, geometry, components perspective. I don't feel like I can go wrong with a "stock" XL size Smash, Trail Pistol or Pedalhead. I won't hesitate to order sight unseen.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

So I went with the Pedalhead, because I live in Bend, Oregon. trails here are pretty tame and are up and down. I got the pedalhead to slam out miles to get into shape. But I liked it so much fit wise and everything that I had to get a Smash ordered as well. For when the more rowdy trails are not covered in snow.

I could get by here on just my Pedalhead no problem. But i'm addicted now.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

I will be interested to hear your experience with the Smash. Will it be a great addition to the Pedalhead, or will you tell me that you could get by with just one of them, and if so, which ONE would you pick.

Glad you are being the GG Guinea Pig! Really looking forward to your review of the Smash.

Thanks for your comments.

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> I will be interested to hear your experience with the Smash. Will it be a great addition to the Pedalhead, or will you tell me that you could get by with just one of them, and if so, which ONE would you pick.
> 
> Glad you are being the GG Guinea Pig! Really looking forward to your review of the Smash.
> 
> ...


AT this rate, Mt. Bachelor bike park might open before August because this is the worst(lamest) winter I can remember LOL. I'll take both bikes down it for sure when its opened. Probably realistically wont be until august. I assume snow will come at some point this winter.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

TallShadow said:


> fishrising.....do you have a review thread on your Smash? If not, would you mind sharing impressions?


I'm not the type (not a storyteller, nor verbiator, nor descriptor, etc) who can really give you a good review of the bike. But here are some thoughts anyways...

* The bike climbs better than any other full suspension bike I've owned, which aren't many (2006 or so Titus / Asylum OCD, and a 2011 or so Stumpjumper). While with the coil and my weight on it there is some minimal "bobbing" when climbing hard, but I feel that "bobbing" actually allows the rear wheel to get better grip and absorb any roots/rocks/bumps and inconsistencies in the dirt while climbing. My other squishy bikes didn't feel anything like that while climbing. I don't feel like I am losing much if any power when climbing on this bike compared to my old squishy bikes.

* Going downhill, just point this bike and go! Everything I typically ride (Connecticut) is probably no match for this bike, but I don't care! I may be over gunned with it, but I am loving every second of it! My weight and the coil, this bike eats up all the technical stuff around here and smooths it right out.

* Took it to some downhill parks, and had a blast. Granted I never used to hit downhill parks, so I can't compare....but I will certainly be making a few trips a season now!

* Cross country type trails, to me the bike seems to keep momentum going, short / punchy climbs, it just goes right up. Bike tends to turn fine for me on the twisty flat trails, and on tighter switchbacks on climbs I have had no issues. Carving corners downhills has been a pleasure!

* Up until this bike I was riding my Fatboy with 29+ wheels on it 85% of the time, My Specialized Crave Singlespeed 10% of the time, and my Fatboy with 4.6s on it 5% of the time. I haven't ridden my Fatboy w/ 29+ on it since I acquired this bike in August. Every chance I get to ride, I immediately go for this bike.

* The size fits me perfectly. yes, I took a gamble ordering sight unseen. But I did some comparisons on paper, read as mush as I could, and looked at the LBS offerings. Decided I'd for it and glad I did! It was down to a Specialized Enduro in XL (not quite big enough for me), a Santa Cruz Hightower LT in XXL (couldn't find one locally to swing my leg over), and the Smash in XL. Took the Enduro off the list. Compared the Hightower LT and Smash (on paper). Leaned toward an aluminum, american made bike...and gave it a shot! And I feel like I won the lottery with it!

Hope that helps...


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Really helpful review, fishrising!! Pretty much solidifies everything I was thinking/hoping! I think I found your build thread, so I will look at your component choices and circle back with any questions. Thanks again!

JA


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi KTMDirtFace and Fishrising,

Happened across this thread after spotting GG bikes in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/htmlview

mainly as their stack is large as is the reach.

I wonder though, with their bikes, if it the reach that you find most benefical or it both the combination of long reach and high stack?

I ask as there are quite a few long bikes, but most don't have stck anywhere near GGs.

Issue is bing the UK, trying to get a demo is currently looking impossible. From bikes test so far the Whyte S150 range has come up best for me 650mm stack and 495mm reach, test with a flat bar and thought a riser would be better.

Other bike looking is a Bird AM9 Reach 522 Stack 632.

Just for ref i measure up as:

6'5" tall, 37.25" inseam, 6'6" wingspan, but a relatively light at 172ibs.

ta


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I think its the combination of both.

Though I haven't ridden one of those other bikes with a long reach but short stack. Having long ass legs I don't think I would like that.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree...its the combo of the stack and reach.


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok thanks for the replies chaps. 

Are you both running many spacers/high rise bars on your GG's?


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an uncut steerer tube, so yes to the spacers and I run a Raceface ATLAS 35, 20mm rise, 800mm wide bars, so yes to a [slight] riser bar, and a 50mm stem [unsure of degree of rise].


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Really wish i could demo an XL GG in the UK, pretty much is the only brand with the combination of long reach, steep seat angle and tall stack..


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

rootes1 said:


> Ok thanks for the replies chaps.
> 
> Are you both running many spacers/high rise bars on your GG's?


I run all the spacers under. I think GG told me its 40mm worth.

But im not certain.

I have the regular fairly flat bars that came with my pedalhead...not sure the rise but its not a lot.

Also have the 50mm stem that came with it.

I didn't demo mine either, just went for it. Its a hard thing to do with the cost of bikes, but.. call them. I think you would like the XL GG at your size.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

KTM.....Any updates on the arrival of the Smash?

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> KTM.....Any updates on the arrival of the Smash?
> 
> JA


GG has had the frame and bits ready for awhile, but since i ordered off menu wheels. They are still waiting on them to arrive. Apparently race face should be shipping the wheels to them any day now.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

TallShadow said:


> KTM.....Any updates on the arrival of the Smash?
> 
> JA


They got my wheels, and were putting parts of it together today. They had a little boo-boo and dinged the seatstay with their bearing press tool i think.

Jubal called me and sent a picture. It was not that bad. I almost just had them send it but I figured I can wait a bit longer for them to re powder coat the rear triangle.

They offered to send it, or discount it, or send me schwag.

They are super easy to work with.

I can wait a little longer.

the safety third orange color looks amazing.


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

New bike day will be coming Monday!

They put some of it together for me (BB, Cranks, Headset ) - ( I didn't order a complete bike )

So i'll have to find the time to finish it off...then ride


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Finally! Good luck, KTM. Looking forward to following.

JA


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

I ordered an xxl Smash last week... very excited for it. I am 6'9.5", and have been craving a squishy bike for years (already have a pair of custom hardtails). Like the OP, no test rides/demos here. I contacted GG and was ecstatic to hear that they had an xxl on the shelf! Apparently they build a small run of xxl frames every year, but they are not listed on the website. One of their salesmen is ~6'9" and rides a Trail Pistol.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Pitch said:


> I ordered an xxl Smash last week... very excited for it. I am 6'9.5", and have been craving a squishy bike for years (already have a pair of custom hardtail). Like the OP, no test rides/demos here. I contacted GG and was ecstatic to hear that they had an xxl on the shelf! Apparently they build a small run of xxl frames every year, but they are not listed on the website. One of their salesmen is ~6'9" and rides a Trail Pistol.


Awesome!

My XL just showed up today.. working on building it up. - I didn't order a complete bike, but most of one. They put the headset, and cranks on for me, and offset my rear wheel. Made sure the chain-line was correct. I'm handling the rest ( first time I have done that )

My dog is the ultimate photo bomber! Every time!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My XL just showed up today.. working on building it up. - I didn't order a complete bike, but most of one. They put the headset, and cranks on for me, and offset my rear wheel. Made sure the chain-line was correct. I'm handling the rest ( first time I have done that )
> 
> ...


More pictures! Include the trail dog if possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats, KTM! That Safety Third Orange is beautiful! Incredible metallic detail. Nice workshop, too. Plenty of room. Oh, and that's not a dog, it's a coyote! He/she is a beauty! More pics and details as you go, please!

JA


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Hah, yea they think he is part Coyote.

Have not had time to get to the LBS to get minor things to finish it up. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Great info and links.
Awesome looking bike KTM and fishrising!
I have been looking myself and so far I have been not been overly impressed with my options. But GG is interesting!
I am 6'7" - 245 with gear - with a 36" inseam - and a 7 ft reach.
I have been super happy with my current ride, a Turner 08 XXL RFX but one of these days I will have to upgrade......
I like the Smash (Long travel) but I would prefer to put 27.5 plus on it rather then 29 tires.
Thanks!


----------



## Yoda (Jan 9, 2004)

Sounds like a Megatrail or Shred Dogg is what you're looking for then. The Smash is meant to be a 29er version of the Megatrail.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Yoda said:


> Sounds like a Megatrail or Shred Dogg is what you're looking for then. The Smash is meant to be a 29er version of the Megatrail.


Yes I saw that but the Megatrail would be exactly what I am looking for but for one issue........it is shorter in Top Tube. Unless I miss read it?

The Shred Dogg has less travel.......

I have nothing against 29er but I am not convinced with them. Rode one in Moab but could not wait to get my old bike back......
The type of trails I ride and the conditions a 27.5 + would feel more comfortable for me.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Dawgprimo said:


> Yes I saw that but the Megatrail would be exactly what I am looking for but for one issue........it is shorter in Top Tube. Unless I miss read it?
> 
> The Shred Dogg has less travel.......
> 
> ...


Have GG make you a XXL megatrail then. Or call and ask them what they think.

Still have not finished my smash, we got the most epic dump of snow storm in quite some time and I got distracted, and can't ride it now anyway. Snowmobile time.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Good point.
Thanks KTMDirtFace.
I will have to look into to that.
Cheers
K


----------



## October26 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nicolai Geometron


----------



## TallShadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Any updates, KTM?


----------



## zblock1 (Mar 20, 2018)

I’m 6’7 235lbs. Any of you “upgraders” want to sell your old bike to me?
I’m in Los Angeles.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Pitch said:


> I ordered an xxl Smash last week... very excited for it. I am 6'9.5", and have been craving a squishy bike for years (already have a pair of custom hardtail). Like the OP, no test rides/demos here. I contacted GG and was ecstatic to hear that they had an xxl on the shelf! Apparently they build a small run of xxl frames every year, but they are not listed on the website. One of their salesmen is ~6'9" and rides a Trail Pistol.


That is very interesting information!!! I'm going to ask GG for geometry specs. Hopefully it will have a longer head tube than the XL to get rid of the spacers.


----------



## HendryxMTB (Dec 1, 2017)

This thread has got me feeling pumped, as a fellow clyde (6’6 260lbs, 37.5” inseam, 7’0 wingspan) i’m finally ready after ages of saving to jump into the full squish game. My short list of bikes are GG’s Smash Xl and Pole’s evoLink 140 Xl. I ride in the PNW, more specifically in Eugene (home base), Oakridge, and Bend. Most of the riding is flowy, fast, steep, and full of rocks/roots.

These reviews of the Smash are really inspiring, clearly the stack/reach and STA has been working for everyone. Has anybody messed with the plush/crush chip? And if so is there a noticeable difference in the ride for bigger riders? 
The main appeal of the Pole for me is the STA being so steep I have a relatively short torso for someone my height and usually feel crunched on slacker STAs. The stack is shorter on the Pole by 30mm however, I guess I can always run a longer dropper. Anybody have experience with both bikes? Or opinions on which direction to head? 
Cheers!


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Pitch said:


> I ordered an xxl Smash last week... very excited for it. I am 6'9.5", and have been craving a squishy bike for years (already have a pair of custom hardtails). Like the OP, no test rides/demos here. I contacted GG and was ecstatic to hear that they had an xxl on the shelf! Apparently they build a small run of xxl frames every year, but they are not listed on the website. One of their salesmen is ~6'9" and rides a Trail Pistol.


2 rides on my Smash so far. It is not as long-feeling through the cockpit as I had hoped. I am hoping that swapping to a 70mm stem (comes with a 50mm) is enough to open it up for me. I already slammed the sear rearward as far as I dare. It feels like a dog climbing to me (32#, race build with the Minion DHF/SS on DTSwiss m1501 wheels), but I am coming from a 25# Eriksen for comparison. The bike never loses traction on the way up, sitting or standing. It plows downhill, point and go (smiling big). 
My advice on sizing: they don't feel as big as GG claims. Get an XXL if you are over 6'6". Unless you are proportioned far outside the norm.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

zblock1 said:


> I'm 6'7 235lbs. Any of you "upgraders" want to sell your old bike to me?
> I'm in Los Angeles.


Since you inquired...
I have a 2018 Hightower LT (XE build with some upgrades) that I will be selling this summer to get into a 2019 model. Here is the build thread on it: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/hightower-lt-build-log-big-boy-bike-1060570.html

Don't have a price set yet but we can discuss that if you are interested. Bike is a weapon!
PM/email me if you would like to discuss so we don't clutter up this thread any more than I already have!

Evan


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I finally got time to finish mine.

Only two rides on it so far, and not on any real trails just horse trail and dirt roads by my house.

I like it so far. It does feel shorter than my pedalhead which is odd but not enough to bother me *might be mental*. It think if I was an inch or two taller I would want a custom top tube that was even longer. Compared to other brands though in XL its way bigger.

I LOVE the seat tube angle and seat location. its just like my pedalhead pretty much. Im running a 200mm 9point8 dropper. with about 1-2" out. And the pedals and BB are right under me. All the other bikes I demoed when you put the seat up, the pedals are way in front and it sucked.

Here is some pics. Hope to get it on a real trail this weekend. The build took forever due to work and snow activities 























Edit: note to guys that are tall but with short legs.. the standover is very high. Not a problem for me, but that top tube is up there.

I'm ready for the snow to melt so I can try it on the Mt. Bachelor bike park.

Edit2 : Got a couple rides on it now. Its great I like it.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow! Awesome looking bike. THanks for the follow up.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

KTMDirtFace said:


> I finally got time to finish mine.
> 
> Only two rides on it so far, and not on any real trails just horse trail and dirt roads by my house.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for more trail dog pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

ear_ache said:


> Still waiting for more trail dog pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, he doesn't go out on the trails with me anymore. Hes almost 11. I'll try to get some cruising around the field at my house


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a video from yesterday 




I have been riding off and on for probably 25 years, but I still am timid. But the smash really gives me confidence. I rode the same trail the day before on my pedalhead and got hung up on every rock, and skipped most of the drops.

I really like the bike so far.. Mt. Bachelor Bike park should be opening next month..we had a pretty lame winter. I got my season pass ( its about a 20 min drive ). Pretty much the reason I got the smash. I ride the pedalhead most of the time.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Here is a video from yesterday


offtopic...but...your video is quite smooth. Is that because of in camera stabilization, use of a gimbal, done in post editing, just a super smooth rider, or something else?

fun looking trail!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

fishrising said:


> offtopic...but...your video is quite smooth. Is that because of in camera stabilization, use of a gimbal, done in post editing, just a super smooth rider, or something else?
> 
> fun looking trail!


Evo SS Gimbal on a Stuntman chest mount. And a Garmin Virb Ultra 30 camera. ( the newer go pro's and sessions make horrible buzzing noises from the gimbal motors... so the only cameras that really work with a Gimbal is the Hero 4, and the Garmin Virb.

Also check out the new Rylo 360 cam, needs no gimbal because of the 360 it can crop it down and stabilize it really well. However you can only edit video with a phone..which is lame. If they make a PC version of the editing software I would try one.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Evo SS Gimbal on a Stuntman chest mount. And a Garmin Virb Ultra 30 camera. ( the newer go pro's and sessions make horrible buzzing noises from the gimbal motors... so the only cameras that really work with a Gimbal is the Hero 4, and the Garmin Virb.
> 
> Also check out the new Rylo 360 cam, needs no gimbal because of the 360 it can crop it down and stabilize it really well. However you can only edit video with a phone..which is lame. If they make a PC version of the editing software I would try one.


Thanks! I've got the Virb Ultra 30 as well. Been debating a gimbal for a while now, and the EVO SS seems to be the leader of the pack...just haven't pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## Rumblefish2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will absolutely recommend Transition Sentinel for you in XL.
I am 6.3 and weighs 265. Come from too small bikes like XL Lenz Fatillac and a Scott Genius Large. The Scott is far much larger then the XL Lenz. Also had a Foes Mutz large and XL before the other ones. Another thing you should take care of is the leverage ratio that is far to high on the Lenz bikes to give you support both when climbing and jumping. The Transition is one of the first bikes that is having good suspension for me, and does not give the saggy feeling and does not bottom out. 
I have been through a period with really too small bike frames, and I cannot recommend that at all. You will much more confident with a low and long bike like the Transition Sentinel. People that is "normal" height does not have the experience of weight shifting going on for tall people. There is much hype in design features in the bike world but I believe that Transition got the suspension design called Giddy Up, right. 
So my experience, go for a new modern bike design (long and slack), where you put yourself in between the wheels, instead on top of them. That is my experience from short bikes where the focus is to keep the wheelbase short, but getting the rider just to much on top of the bike/ wheels, instead of between. 
What happens when you try to push through fex turns or the fast gnarly stuff with the long bike such as the Sentinel is that you will have much more control, it feels that you sits more between the wheels and you will be able to shift weight with more control. A lot of people are focusing on that a long bike does not get agile enough, but for me it is not like that, since I cannot push the smaller frame design in the same way. So what I loose in confidence, slows me down. l it gives you a lot more confidence when you do not feel that you "sit on top of the bike" but lower and between the wheels.
Note that this is what I am experiencing, with my terrain and my size/ weight. Other people doing totally different riding style, like climbing a lot of slick rock and doing tricky crux, is probably wanting a short wheel base bike anyhow.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

HendryxMTB said:


> This thread has got me feeling pumped, as a fellow clyde (6'6 260lbs, 37.5" inseam, 7'0 wingspan) i'm finally ready after ages of saving to jump into the full squish game. My short list of bikes are GG's Smash Xl and Pole's evoLink 140 Xl. I ride in the PNW, more specifically in Eugene (home base), Oakridge, and Bend. Most of the riding is flowy, fast, steep, and full of rocks/roots.


Check out the Bird Aeris Am9 as well. Doesn't go quite as long as Pole or an XXL GG, but still decent at 522mm reach, and the low leverage (150 travel with a 65mm stroke Rockshox Super Deluxe) should suit a heavier rider.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Update:

Was able to hit the Mt. Bachelor bike park this past Sunday. Only the blue trails were open(harder ones should open soon when the rest of the snow melts). I'm not all that good and suck at jumping but I really am enjoying my XL Smash. I could ride this on my Pedalhead though.






Somehow I managed to break a plastic? FSA headset spacers and there was a bunch of creaking ..I replaced it with an aluminum one.

I also Bent my my GG seat again..just by taking a break and sitting down. No more steel rail seats for my cylde ass.

Other than that the bike has been really great.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

I just sold my 2018 XXL Hightower LT which I have had since October. The HTLT was great and I plan to get another 2019 once they are released but in the meantime since my hardtail isn't built yet I picked up an XL Pole Evolink 150 to ride for the next few months. I am very interested to see how it and the XXL HTLT stack up. 

The Evolink has a ~40mm longer reach and ~80mm longer wheelbase! Not to mention a 77.5 vs 73 degree STA.

Evan


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Those pole's look nice.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Delete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm selling an XXL The Smash, only 3 mo old, and under 100 miles on it. It is just too much bike for the riding I like to do (flowy xc, going fast). It is the "race build (mostly)." 

Message me if you may be interested.


----------

